# Sydney Sunday 15 July Bluefish Point



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Ken
> 
> Would have been there with bells on however i doubt i would be allowed considering my engagement party is the night before. :?


Priorities Gatesy! Priorities!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> I had to cancel my little trip up to Port Stephens this weekend so I will be launching at first light from Shelly Beach to head out to look for a ***** or a snapper at Bluefish Point.
> 
> The wind might be a bit southerly, but it shouldn't be too bad. Swell looks ok as well. If its looking dangerous I'll go launch and do a North Harbour troll/fish.
> 
> ...


Good luck Ken. I'm determined to try my luck at Long Reef at dawn. Conditions are looking OK and the big seas from the other day should have stirred things up a bit

As for Gatesy, begin a relationship as you mean to conduct it!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Gatesy

Do you know what the definition of game fishing is?
Going fishing on her bierthday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But seriously, the only thing u need to know is a happy wife is a happy life.
When it comes to planning the wedding just say whenever she asks if that is what u would like dear then I agree.
Trust me if there could be a wedding without us there would be.
This will pay big dividends in the long run.

Hey Kraley if u have a sounder there is a spot near bluefish that they are still getting kings and now getting reds.
Let me know.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will be checking Long Reef at first light. Will fall back to Shelly if the sand monster is hungry.

BTW, from Gatesy and my last trip to Bluefish, the few fish were in tight. No point hanging out wide


----------

